# ross geese



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

do rosses fly more with the juvies or the adults? or do they stay together alot?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

It seems to me that we kill more rossies with juvies than adults but that could be just becuase we see more decoyers over juvies. IDK all i do know is that without rossies bag numbers would be alot lower! :sniper:


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Shot into a flock of 8 yesterday and all of them that we killed were adult Ross's. No Juvies were in the group so i would say they like to stay together.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USUALLY it seems the ross aren't heavy in the front push, but more in the back push.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Mixed thruout the migration but seems like we shoot more towards the end. I'm surprised no decoy company has prodcued ross decoys....... I'm sure quite a few guys would buy them just like all the other gimmicks out there.oke:

Alex


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Also, not sure if you can pick Juvie Ross geese in the spring. Seems like they are all white by that time of the year. I see juvie Ross's in the fall but don't see the 'grey backs' in the spring.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

i noticed the 2 days we hunted in southern IL 2/21 & 2/22 we killed 0 rosses the 1st day and 6 rosses the 2nd day. looked like the rosses were with the big migration groups we saw the 2nd day. and i agree i haven't shot a juvie ross goose in the 10+ years i have hunted in the spring. (no gray all white)


----------

